# hit 185mph today:)



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

i love my 6235 haha


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

wow lol


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Not a very smart thing to do IMO:screwy: 
I hope you realize what happens if you loose control at that speed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

yea i know... ive gone 210+ in my friend supra


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

im gonna try to hit 200 at the texas mile next year... :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

im affraid of speed. i even took off my crappy ko4 to slow it down a bit... i rarely go over 35mpg 
:thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

With what transmission and at what RPM?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> im gonna try to hit 200 at the texas mile next year... :beer:


 I call some serious BS on this.... 

Maybe KPH... :banghead:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

idwurks said:


> I call some serious BS on this....
> 
> Maybe KPH... :banghead:


 let's get some specs. although i did get the tiny K04 to 151....


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Only been that speed on a bike, never been moving that fast in a car.. Very impressive my friend!! :thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

the 6spd at 8750 rpm can theoretically make it to 201.5MPH. 

Thats with 225/40 18's


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I was pretty sure the 02m in stock form could only max out at 167mph at around 7k in 6th

I'd call BS, if not pure stupidity. Honestly I've done 140-150 in my TT and I look back at those runs and thank god I'm alive and didn't hit the smallest roadway imperfection...

Also what's a 6235 ? I've heard of a 6262...


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

what device did you use to verify the 185? I mean the stock cluster wont read it.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

there are thigs that are called GPS they do that for you


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Luis92 said:


> there are thigs that are called GPS they do that for you


 they do.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

haah Luis. I understand that. I, including millions of people, see the speed on a GPS. I was asking what HE used.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i love my 6235 haha


 
this seems a little outrageous to me. :screwy:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I was pretty sure the 02m in stock form could only max out at 167mph at around 7k in 6th
> 
> I'd call BS, if not pure stupidity. Honestly I've done 140-150 in my TT and I look back at those runs and thank god I'm alive and didn't hit the smallest roadway imperfection...
> 
> Also what's a 6235 ? I've heard of a 6262...


 
PT 6235 Billet Turbo – 670hp (62mm Wheel w/ 35R Center)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just saying....pics or it didn't happen


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Great thread :thumbdown:


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, potentially attainable though I can attest that the stock transmission on a 2001 6 speed will tach at 6,200 rmp at 148mph in 6th so with a longer gear set it is attainable. 

Have you made changes to lengthen gearing? If so, how and where did you get it? 

As far as control; with a good coilover kit and a front splitter as I have the car would handle just fine with an experienced driver at that speed. 

As far at 200mph comment; simply not possible in our cars as drag coefficient just will not allow it unless your running 800+ hp. 

I will be very interested what your car will do at the Texas mile. I run a standing mile at the Sandhills Open Road Challenge and with 340 whp and stock gearing I could only make 145mph due to shifting to 6th just after the ½ mile mark. To be fair all of the cars I know that have also run Texas mile have been 10-15 mph faster there than they were in NE due to elevation at the SORC.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I know you're asking the OP, however, I think HPA makes a gearing set for the R32 that will fit our cars.

What front splitter do you have? Photos?


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

the OP hasnt posted since the thread began. it seems like this didnt really happen.


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I know you're asking the OP, however, I think HPA makes a gearing set for the R32 that will fit our cars.
> 
> What front splitter do you have? Photos?


 I added the OSIR - Sphyrna - Gloss Carbon and they help keep the front end down above 100 mph. 

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TS&Category_Code=T1BOE


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

omerkm1 said:


> the OP hasnt posted since the thread began. it seems like this didnt really happen.


 Yup


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

With the longer gearing of the FWD 02M in my GTI, with about 400whp, I've been 165 GPS verified at ~6400rpms. I don't see it happening in a 225 02M.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

20v master said:


> With the longer gearing of the FWD 02M in my GTI, with about 400whp, I've been 165 GPS verified at ~6400rpms. I don't see it happening in a 225 02M.


 
oh you know what??? I bet he meant 185km per hour. it all makes sense..... :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys sorry i was at work only gearing i have done is my tdi gear and thats 1st and second i believe idk ill ask my dad. i measured my speed from my avcr. topped out around 182-185 dont know how accurate it is but i topped the speedo out at like 6800 or somethin and revved to 8800


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

specs 
2.slow 
6235 
fully built ferrea head 
tdi gears 
porshe brakes 
maestro 
870cc 
bbs 19" ch 

not sayin im not lying but thats what my avcr says. its pretty accurate up to 120 mph :banghead:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a 5speed and hit 160mph no problem stock clutch and stock motor with a atp gt2871r and revo the dash was maxed out but the rpms where still going up but very slow :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Best I ever did was 120mph when my TT was bone-stock with 35k, I'd never do it again until I get a suspension and brake refresh. Its sweet you hit 185mph, how did the car feel?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TDI gears in what transmission?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Best I ever did was 120mph when my TT was bone-stock with 35k, I'd never do it again until I get a suspension and brake refresh. Its sweet you hit 185mph, how did the car feel?


 140 with a snapped rear spring and winter tires. Beat that :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Been that fast with two broken rear springs and one control arm crack half way though.the shop said he was amazed my wheel didn't come :screwy:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> 140 with a snapped rear spring and winter tires. Beat that :laugh:


 Uh, no, I'm good  



20v master said:


> TDI gears in what transmission?


 The euro TDI 02M has different gearing, do some hunting in the transmission forum


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Been that fast with two broken rear springs and one control arm crack half way though.the shop said he was amazed my wheel didn't come :screwy:


 You win


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

153 in the rain on a semi windy highway and almost bald tires :banghead: wasnt exactly one of the smartest things ive ever done but i hit 153 and it wanted to keep going but i sure as hell didnt ........gps verified still have it saved in the gps memory incase anyone was wondering hahaha RIP my first TT hahaha just had the new one up to 147 last night but i have a weird funky vacuum issue goin on so it sabotaged me from going faster ...argh damn EBC and weird mods im not used too haha :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh played you actually know where i did it too! you know 76 from the turnpike to reading ...aka morgantown to exeterish? thats where i did it haha heading from the tp to reading so yes slightly uphill as well


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Oh played you actually know where i did it too! you know 76 from the turnpike to reading ...aka morgantown to exeterish? thats where i did it haha heading from the tp to reading so yes slightly uphill as well


 Haha that's where I topped out my jetta. I topped the tt out on 78 on my way to Harrisburg.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Oh played you actually know where i did it too! you know 76 from the turnpike to reading ...aka morgantown to exeterish? thats where i did it haha heading from the tp to reading so yes slightly uphill as well


 quite a nice area, esp with radar.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Hahaha small world! Actually topped my new one out on 81 over the weekend and I so wish I had a radar hahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You don't need one really. You just need to know where the cops sit


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Very true  but for some reason I keep ending up on these horribly long adventures to places I've never been lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Very true  but for some reason I keep ending up on these horribly long adventures to places I've never been lol


 Thats how I know where everywhere is. If that makes sense


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Makes plenty haha


----------

